# Automatic Door Closer



## Martial33 (Nov 1, 2002)

I made this because my dog was opening the door 20 times a day and not closing it which isent too bad in the summer but in the winter, the cold air would be coming in. So I devised a plan.

its just a weight and pulley returning the door to the closed state. It only took 3lbs of weight inorder to close the door and not be able to hurt yourself or the dog.

since it doenst use any power, its environmentally safe and likely saved some power in the winter by closing the door where it used to stay open sometimes until I noticed the dog had left it open again.

I posted a video to YouTube see above (also on google videos)

Since our dog passed away last week however, I've removed the auto door closer.

just noticed this projects section and thought Id pass that on.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Sorry to hear about your dog, but the door closer was a bit of genius on your part. :up:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

That was great what you did on the door. So sorry to hear about your dog.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice work - sometimes the best solutions are the simplest ones!

On the other end of the simplicity scale, this classic 'net gem demonstrates equal genius...
http://www.quantumpicture.com/Flo_Control/flo_control.htm

RIP Rambo


----------



## shyampc (May 6, 2007)

Such inventions should be really appreciated!!


----------

